# Thought I ovulated, but where's my period??



## MaisyMay

Hi everyone, I'm new to this, but am so desperately worried and saw lots of comments from you lovely ladies on all the threads so thought I'd give it a go. Some quick info about me. I'm engaged to a beautiful man :happydance:We're getting married on August 6th this year and that's when we're planning to start TTC. so less than four months to go. Anyway I came off the pill in december and had mainly regular cycles of about 38 days. I've been doing clearblue digital ovulation tests and it says I ovulate around CD 24 - 25. Except for this cycle. I didn't ovulate until CD 39!! But had alot of stress (fiance lost his job, he's employed again now though phew!) Anyway my AF should be due today or Tuesday at the absolute latest. But this cycle I haven't had sore nipple, which I always get after I ovulate. (I may have had them for a couple of days post ovulation, but might have been imagining it. I just really don't feel like I'm gonna get AF and it's panicking me that something is wrong. I've been taking preganacare conception this month. Don't know if that mught have something to do with it? We did have unprotected sex about 5 days post ovulation, but I really don't think I could be pregant, although haven't done a test yet.
Just wondering if any of you ladies had any advice for me. Do you think that even though I had a positive Opk that maybe I didn't ovulate? Hope not :cry:

Thanks for listening, I know that was long winded x


----------



## MaisyMay

can anyone help?


----------



## Aprilshowers

Seeing as you ovulated late then your period will probably be late too. It could really arrive at any time and sometimes it won't arrive 14 days after you ovulate it will arrive later then that. I have crazy cycles as well and never know when things are happening. Have you taken a test just to make sure you're not pregnant? Maybe you could do this just in case and it will put your mind at ease. As I said there can be lots of contributing factors as to why your period is late. It could be stress, hormones or anything. Try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

How many days past ovulation are you? That will help out.


----------



## wannababycoop

Aprilshowers is pretty spot on. It could be anything. If your taking pills (herbal or other) it can cause a change in your cycle esp. if it has things in it that can effect your hormone balance. Have you charted to keep track of your cycles? It really is the best way to keep track of whats going on in your body. Stress is also a big factor. I would take a pg test for good measure. One more thing I'd like to add. I personally don't wait for symptoms of ovulation. The body is so strange and always changing. Plus, a lot of women don't even have symptoms. Since you're going to be officially ttc soon I would make an appt. with your doctor to get things checked out. Good luck with everything. I hope you get the answers your searching for!

PS. Grats on the engagement. I wish you a very blissful marriage


----------



## puppymom

Late ovulation is okay, though. If you have been keeping track of your cycles, you should be able to see a pattern in the number of days your cycle has after you ovulate. Generally, each month, this number does not change a lot (it is the ovulation date that can change more). If you normally have 14 days between ovulation and AF, then make sure you get to that before you worry too much. Again, knowing how many DPO will help us figure this out for you. 

Also, seeing as this is a longer cycle for you - are you positive that you ovulated (i.e. are you taking your temperature and did you have a temp. spike)? Perhaps your body tried to ovulate, but you didn't actually yet?


----------



## MaisyMay

thanks for all the comments. Sorry forgot to add that, I'm 12 - 13 dpo. (If the ovulation test was correct) I normally get AF about 13-14dpo. I haven't been charting (well not before I ovulated anyway) I've been taking my temps for the last few days and they were all between 98.4 - 98.6f When the opk aid I ovulated I had lots of EWCM and I'm pretty sure ovulation pain on the left side (quicte a sharp pain lasted about a minute) I did have lots of tests at the doctors when I first came off the pill. All my blood work was normal (LH, FSH Testosterone etc) I also had an ultrasound cos I had a little bit of spotting between periods one month. They revealed a few cysts on my ovaries, which I was told was normal and most women have them. They said as bloods were normal there was nothing to worry about and just start TTC when I'm ready. So worried now though, don't know what's going on.


----------



## puppymom

I would wait a couple of days until your luteal phase is definitely longer than normal - right now you're still in an okay range. As for temps, if you haven't been charting all along, that can't always tell you because you can't see the pattern for the entire month. Sometimes we have extra long cycles, and like you said, you ovulated, just late. Something could have affected your body this month - stress, etc. 

If you don't get AF in 2 or 3 days, then I'd take a pg. test. Right now, try not to worry (I know, easier said than done).


----------



## MaisyMay

Thankyou, it's just nice to air your worries sometimes. I've been driving my other half mental with my worrying (he's a very laid back kinda guy, I'm the complete opposite) Just got my fingers crossed that AF arrives. There's been so much stress recently, just don't want her absence to add to it :) 
Thanks again for your opinions x


----------



## EngineerGirl

Your temps are where most people's are post-ovulation. In general the only way to _know_ you've ovulated is by seeing the temp spike, though. The surge that most OPKs pick up only means you might ovulate soon, not that you definitely will. If you aren't past your usual luteal phase, though, I'd keep waiting.


----------



## anniepie

Hi hun

I think the ladies have given you some great advice above... Also, you're not that long off your pill, and although you've had a spell of regular periods since coming off, it's not unusual to have a blip like this...

Also, and I know this is going to sound really dumb, and I don't usually go in for this type of thing myself, BUT, there seems to have been HEAPS of ladies on this site who were late this month... There are suggestions that menstrual cycles are linked to the moon...and last month there was a supermoon... Maybe something in it??

Try not to stress too much as that won't help. Chances are everything is just fine and this was a little blip. If AF still hasn't shown in a few days, take an HPT to put your mind at rest. If you're still getting off cycles in a few months, perhaps the go see your GP...


----------



## wannababycoop

Let us know if you sort things out. If you are stressed though that may be whats making you late. It happens to many women.


----------



## MaisyMay

Hello again ladies. Just thought i'd update you all on what's going on. So anyway yesterday afternoon which would have been about 14dpo I started getting very light spotting and lower back cramps. I normally get about a day of spotting before AF arrives so I was hoping it was the start of AF, but this morning i've still only got light spotting. Hoping that the witch arrives today but really not sure. :-S


----------



## puppymom

That sounds good.. have you still been taking your morning temp? If so, what are your temps like?


----------



## MaisyMay

I hope it's good. I think I'm cramping a little at the moment, but still just light spotting. I would have thought my proper AF would have started by now? I took my temp this morning and it was 97.7 so it's lower than it has been (which I know can be an indication of AF's arrival) Do you know anything about spotting or light bleeding at the beginning of a period. I've done some research and lots of websites say it can be bad and an indication of low progesterone, but then I guess if I'm on CD 14 my progesterone should be dropping? 14 days is a decent luteal phase right?
Sorry if I'm getting annoying with all my questions.


----------



## puppymom

Questions are never annoying! For what you have described, 14 days sounds about right on for you (and in comparision to your previous months), and yes, is normal. For people who have been charting, a temp. drop does indicate that AF should be on the way, and everyone is different in terms of how quickly it arrives. Personally, I always start slowly (about a day or so), whereas some people never get an extremely heavy AF. This month may just be a bit off for you, so wait out the day and see how it goes. I think you're okay, but know what it's like - I'm a bit of a worry wart so know how easy it is to stress about things. If you didn't start your spotting until yesterday afternoon then maybe your body is just working its way up to something heavier. Keep us posted!


----------



## MaisyMay

Ok will do. Thanks for your help again :)


----------



## wannababycoop

Are you 14 dpo or at cd 14?


----------



## chubbin

Youve had some good advice here. Just wanted to add:
I had very long cycles whilst ttc baby number 1. The cycle before we conceived was 47 days long (ovulated day 33)! However, we did conceive and go on to have a beautiful baby boy, and (interestingly) now my cycles are always 30 days long!
I was 36 and had been on the pill for 20 years when we started ttc. My cycles were getting longer and longer, and my af's always started with spotting too. It took us 11 months to conceive, but only a couple of months once Id started using opks.
As someone else pointed out, an opk only picks up the hormone surge which preceeds ovulation. Ovulation can occur up to 48 hours later, or (less usually) not at all. Nonetheless, for those with long unpredictable cycles like us, I found opk's invaluable when ttc, so good on you for using your digi. I always found charting and temping made my head spin!
HTH and good luck anyway xx


----------



## MaisyMay

wannababycoop said:


> Are you 14 dpo or at cd 14?

Sorry I'm not being very clear. I'm 14dpo and on CD 49 (or there abouts, I ovulated late this month, I think it was because of stress becasue I normally O on CD 24)

Chubbin, thanks so much for sharing your story. I can't help but be really anxious about the whole TTC thing since coming off the pill. (we're still WTT at the moment) I wanted to stop taking BCP a good few months before we start TTC because I wanted to see what my cycles were like and also whether or not I'd have any problems with my cycle. It's so stressful. I don't know if my cycles have been longer because of BCP or not. I don't really remember what my cycles were like before (I've been on BCP since I was 17) All I know is I've never missed a period before or even remember having a late period.


----------



## wannababycoop

I think you have the right idea to get off of bcp a few months before you ttc. It will allow you to regulate your cycle. I hope it sorts itself out soon. Best wishes MaisyMay!


----------



## chubbin

MaisyMay said:


> wannababycoop said:
> 
> 
> Are you 14 dpo or at cd 14?
> 
> Sorry I'm not being very clear. I'm 14dpo and on CD 49 (or there abouts, I ovulated late this month, I think it was because of stress becasue I normally O on CD 24)
> 
> Chubbin, thanks so much for sharing your story. I can't help but be really anxious about the whole TTC thing since coming off the pill. (we're still WTT at the moment) I wanted to stop taking BCP a good few months before we start TTC because I wanted to see what my cycles were like and also whether or not I'd have any problems with my cycle. It's so stressful. I don't know if my cycles have been longer because of BCP or not. I don't really remember what my cycles were like before (I've been on BCP since I was 17) All I know is I've never missed a period before or even remember having a late period.Click to expand...

I was very anxious when ttc as well. I had no idea if I would be able to conceive, and my ever lengthening cycles were concerning me greatly. Whilst on bc I could practically tell you the hour when I would start my 'period', so I was somewhat discombobulated when everything became unpredictable. I used ovulation sticks, so Id be testing every day from cd 10 to (as I mentionned) cd 30 and beyond :nope: It didnt help my peeing on a stick obsession i can tell you :haha:
Like you I had been on bc since age 16, so I was sceptical that Id even be able to conceive naturally (even though there is no evidence to suggest that long term pill use causes infertility).
Anyway as you know it all ended happily, as Im sure it will for you too. I certainly got to know ever little twinge and foible of my body during our ttc adventure...
Good luck and try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know) :flower: xx


----------



## puppymom

MaisyMay, when are you planning on TTC? I, too, will be TTC near the end of this year and am still trying to decide when to get off the pill.


----------



## MaisyMay

Thank you again chubbin hearing your situation (which sounds similar to mine) helps me to relax a bit. Puppymom we're going to start ttc in august this year (august 6th to be precise, our wedding night ;-)) i've been off of bcp since around january time. Just wanted to see what my cycles would do and also my mum was going on at me that I should give my body three clear months off the pill before ttc. She thinks if you try too soon after the bcp it causes risk of mc. I think that's a bit of an old wives tale, but didn't want to take any chances. Just to update you all I got my full blown af a few hours ago. So looks like I definately ovulated when the test said (just late, hopefully because of stress) that also puts my lp at a clear 14 days each month (using spotting as the end of lp) so I think thats a good thing. Hope this cycle is more like normal. Thanks again girls


----------



## puppymom

I, too, am feeling like I want my body to have that natural time, free of extra hormones, before ttc as well. I keep hearing of the increased fertility the month after coming off the pill, but am still iffy if it's the best for my body, or not (I'm sure it's fine!). We should be ttc buddies when the time comes around - we will likely wait until September, but that's not too far off you.

Glad AF came for you today, sounds like you have a steady luteal phase, which is great to know!


----------



## MaisyMay

:flower:


----------



## MaisyMay

Argh sorry just spent ages typing a message and it didn't send (typing from my fone and it's being awkward) so anyway I was saying that I think there may be some truth in being more fertile the month you stop bcp because the month I did I had loads of o signs and very sore and big breasts and I had a perfect 28 day cycle which i've never had in my life (except for when I was on bcp) the only thing I would say is that i've also read of alot of women who took a few months to get a period after stopping bcp. I think it totally depends on the woman and I really just wanted to see what my cycles would be like after stopping it. I also really like knowing the length of my lp which i've read is really important in ttc. The only downer to stopping bcp is that I may have af on our wedding day. Fingers crossed I don't have af and i'm o instead hee hee. Yay we should definately be ttc buddies


----------



## puppymom

I agree, I think there probably is truth in that as well. I think I'll give my body a chance to sort it out ahead of time and see what happens there.

Our wedding anniversary is in August as well, must be a good month ;)


----------



## Shazel

Okay so heres the deal my lmp was april 8th during and even after my partner would finish inside me every time we had intercourse, the last time being the 23rd. I assumed if i had my average cycle of 32 days i ovulated between that day through the 27 around the time that being because i been monitoring my cervix and it was too high for me to reach. Maybe after a week its dropped midway I'm guessing because i have very small fingers and still have a little trouble feeling on it, anyways since then its been midway and fairly soft and tender. Tender to the point that two times that i did have sex it didn't feel too good. Its just weird to me because i been extremely fatigue for a month now broke out more then i ever had two weeks ago and still no period. Other then fatigue i been gassy, have indigestion and my areolas have a darker right and my nipples look red. Let me note i have irregular periods but they range from 28 to 33 days. Anyways saturday and sunday i felt this slight stabbing shock feeling around my uterus just once both days and ever since i been have mild cramping. I did the qtip check, no blood. Just white discharge that is sticky one day and watery the next. Issue is today i took a pt and it was a bfn.


----------



## Shazel

The cramps are coming from down there and arent belly pain.


----------

